# Insurance for registration only



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Liverpool Victoria have quoted me £722 for insurance on my GTT which is great, although they will not insure it on chassis number and until it is registered due to a change in their policy. 
Can anyone point me in the direction of anyone who would offer sensible money short term cover, enough to get it registered?
Thx in advance...


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

You might try getting someone with a traders policy to register it for you.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks - would I not be the second owner on the log book then though as I guess it has to be registered in their name?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

I can't answer that question, but if it was a used car they were dealing with, dealers have a different bit to fill out so that their name does not appear on the log book.


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

*Try this ...*

Go to http://www.importedvehicles.co.uk and check out the short term insurance form for registration. It costs £80 per month but you'll need your own insurance as well.

T.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks for your help all - finally managed to come up with a solution - a private plate will be taken in place of chassis number - just hope this is good enough for registration as no chassis number can be listed on the cover note.


----------

